# Elysium Cinema, Swansea, July 08



## rigsby (Jul 13, 2008)

The Elysium Cinema opened on 11th April 1914. It was a single screen cinema and had 900 seats. It closed as a cinema in 1960.
It was then used as a bingo hall that closed around 1994. 

Visited with Pob. First time i have been to Swansea and to be fair its a bit of a shit hole. In the town center they still have the x mass lights up. 
A fair sized explore we spent a good few hours inside.
Care is needed around the stage area where the floor is a bit soft and holey.
Some photos are a bit dark could have done with a better torch.


----------



## no1rich (Jul 13, 2008)

Thats one strange place... Quite like the Silver Ghost slot machine in the men's....


----------



## nighthawk (Jul 18, 2008)

*Lottery Balls*

Nice report. The seats look wooden! - I like the Lottery balls on the last pic!


----------



## cogito (Feb 18, 2010)

The owner has kept this tight for ages now.


----------



## dangerous dave (Feb 18, 2010)

he locked it down big time shame the front of the place is falling down


----------



## cliffc (Feb 22, 2010)

*Hi*

Hi 

Yes the Silver Ghost in the loo is a bit odd I am also part of the Fruit Machine Emulation Scene and I know some one who would love to get there hands on the Silver Ghost as a restoration project.

Cliff C


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 22, 2010)

sarah2460 said:


> how did you get in there? how long ago were those photos taken? their good.



Sarah,the date of the report is 2008 and dont ask for access details on the open forum ok..keep that to pm`s when its enabled.


----------



## Lost Explorer (Feb 23, 2010)

I love those original cinema seats


----------

